# Recommend we a GOOD spray bottle



## kinioo (Sep 9, 2017)

Hi All,

I fed up with mostly all of the spray bottles I have here, generally due to the leaking/dripping trigger...

What is the best value for the money on the market re: spray bottles ??

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

these bottles https://www.shopnshine.co.uk/947ml-bottle-with-dilution-markings?___SID=U

with these triggers https://www.shopnshine.co.uk/atomiza-chemical-resistant-spray-head


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Any bottle with a 28mm neck
Then find yourself some Canyon triggers 

Value for money would be Flash/Mr Muscle bottles from the supermarket - £1 each, and you get some free APC - good spray pattern and you don't really care if they die, they cost £1 to replace the head.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

I use these

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5-x-Trigg...806764&hash=item28247bec14:g:HMkAAOSwyQtVjDxR

:thumb:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

if your not using really aggressive products then these are fine http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/auto-finesse-pro-range-mixing-bottle-cat25.html
but if you want a chemical resistant or foaming spray head it wont reach to the bottom of the bottle unfortunately its about 1cm off


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> if your not using really aggressive products then these are fine http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/auto-finesse-pro-range-mixing-bottle-cat25.html
> but if you want a chemical resistant or foaming spray head it wont reach to the bottom of the bottle unfortunately its about 1cm off


There's an easy fix for that, buy air line housing and replace all the tubes with longer ones 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

I used to buy John Guest 6mm or 1/4" pipe off eBay for trigger dip tubes. 5m of tube shouldn't be more than a fiver. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Can be had for a cheaper price as UF are dw sponsors :-
http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/kwazar-sprayers.aspx
And if they ever did go wrong they're fixable I've had mine for at least five years and they've been trouble free.
http://www.kwazar.co.uk/496/Spares-Accessories


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

just bought this to see if my atomiza big blaster foamer will reach to the bottom
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/acces...-measuring-spray-bottle-947ml-/prod_1320.html
it should! i think the tube length is the same as the chemical one lewis linked


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

The best you can get and they never leek
http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/atomiza-generic-bottle-cat25.html
http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/atomiza-chemical-spray-head-cat25.html


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

sean ryan said:


> The best you can get and they never leek
> http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/atomiza-generic-bottle-cat25.html
> http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/atomiza-chemical-spray-head-cat25.html


bottle doesnt have dilution marks on it and shopnshines does or the one ive ordered


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> bottle doesnt have dilution marks on it and shopnshines does or the one ive ordered


 :lol: Those bottle's you bought leek tho


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

I bought these. They are the same bottles as the Autosmart ones with the dilution ratios on the side and they come with the Canyon chemical resistant spray heads. I find that the Canyon heads give a much better spray pattern to the Grey ones. + they don't leak if the bottle was to fall over like the Grey ones do.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5-x-Trigg...ponics-chemical-resistant-heads-/171837349727


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

Birchmeier, like the McProper Plus .. if you can get that brand. I'm extremely pleased with them. The sprayhead is excellent and they got a soft, flexible inside tube with a weight, so they pull liquid from any position. Depending on version, they have variants that can deal with mineral oils, solvents, whatever. Their quality is beyond all I know.

https://www.birchmeier.com/de/content/kontakt.php#nav-1-0


----------



## bigbruiser (Apr 16, 2016)

sean ryan said:


> The best you can get and they never leek
> http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/atomiza-generic-bottle-cat25.html
> http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/atomiza-chemical-spray-head-cat25.html


Defo these and from polished bliss have over 20 bottles all with chem triggers not a single one leaks


----------

